# New enclosure I just built



## SEB (Oct 14, 2011)

I work at a custom frame store, so have endless piles of glass, plexi glass and molding at my disposal. I thought I'd put together a new enclosure for my Latrodectus spiders. Tomorrow I will glue in branches in each of the compartments and put some substrate in the bottom. It is 31" x 5" x 9" and has six separate enclosures fully sealed off from each other.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome!  Great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 14, 2011)

really nice looking....how does the lid work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 14, 2011)

My dad also works at a custom frame, plexiglass cutting company in LA. You might know each other.  I asked him if he could build be an enclosure but he says the glass are expensive. I'm pretty sure that there are endless piles of plexiglass lying around. I mean its a warehouse.. He's always been lazy though. Cool enclosures anyways!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEB (Oct 14, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> My dad also works at a custom frame, plexiglass cutting company in LA. You might know each other.  I asked him if he could build be an enclosure but he says the glass are expensive. I'm pretty sure that there are endless piles of plexiglass lying around. I mean its a warehouse.. He's always been lazy though. Cool enclosures anyways!


That's interesting. What frame store does he work at? Regular glass is not expensive at all. It's actually MUCH cheaper than the plexi glass. The specialty glass on the other hand is expensive, like UV coated or museum glass.

As for the lid, It is a simple lift top design with screen. There is foam strip running around all the edged and over the top of the separators to seal off the individual compartments. I am already working on building another one with a better design for the top that will let me access the each compartment separately.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 14, 2011)

I need one of those,BADLY. That looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 14, 2011)

thats cool...and yeah plexi is really expensive...i bought 3 sheets of 1/16" off a buddy for $30 a sheet (4'x8') and that was cheap...bad part is it was stored for a long time, and the paper is pretty hard to get off, wants to rip, and stick....


----------



## SEB (Oct 14, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> thats cool...and yeah plexi is really expensive...i bought 3 sheets of 1/16" off a buddy for $30 a sheet (4'x8') and that was cheap...bad part is it was stored for a long time, and the paper is pretty hard to get off, wants to rip, and stick....


Too bad you don't live near by. I throw TONS of perfectly good left over scrap sheets away every day. 1/8" thick with sizes ranging from 5" x 5" to 10" x 60". It seems like such a waste which is why I've started to build enclosures even though I don't need all of them haha


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 14, 2011)

wellll...you can ship them to me....yeah i know..shipping would be way more expensive than just buying it...i know of a place in the city where i work that custom cuts glass and plexiglass...they might be able to give me their scrap...i mean that would cut down on their trash bill   also you could custom build smaller enclosures and sell/trade them on here...


----------



## SEB (Oct 14, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> wellll...you can ship them to me....yeah i know..shipping would be way more expensive than just buying it...i know of a place in the city where i work that custom cuts glass and plexiglass...they might be able to give me their scrap...i mean that would cut down on their trash bill   also you could custom build smaller enclosures and sell/trade them on here...


That's a good idea! Maybe I'll start trading or selling. I want to put a few more together first and really get the quality perfect before I feel good about selling.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah i understand...you could also get those cirlce shaped metal mesh vents for it too...


----------



## spiderwomen (Oct 16, 2011)

love it! i have a good little pile of glass myself and this gives me great ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, that is so cool! Great job! 

Sent through Tapatalk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tylErFTW (Oct 16, 2011)

I have access to an almost endless supply of scrap lexan. Maybe I'll see about trying my hand at building something like this. Looks really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wesker12 (Oct 26, 2011)

SEB said:


> Too bad you don't live near by. I throw TONS of perfectly good left over scrap sheets away every day. 1/8" thick with sizes ranging from 5" x 5" to 10" x 60". It seems like such a waste which is why I've started to build enclosures even though I don't need all of them haha


dude I live in Los Angeles and I can not find a good plexi supplier anywhere - ended up buying an exo terra which is pretty but a little on the expensive side 

hook it up! please


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautifully made! U gotta send like 5 over to my place .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scuba113 (Oct 30, 2011)

wow nice job man that looks great that would be perfect for tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

